# VBoxHeadless: Command not found.



## cweks (Jan 19, 2013)

```
VBoxHeadless: Command not found.
```

Where is VboxHeadless ?

I've installed VirtualBox by


```
cd /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose
make install clean
```

I can run / execute VboxManage but attempting to run / execute VboxHeadless produces


```
VBoxHeadless: Command not found.
```


```
freebsd9_64bit# find / -name VboxHeadless
```

No luck in finding VboxHeadless.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 19, 2013)

It is normally installed in /usr/local/bin.  What version of the port is installed?  Does it pass checksum tests?

```
# pkg_info -Ix virtualbox
# pkg_info -g virtualbox\*
```


----------



## cweks (Jan 19, 2013)

I've tried reinstalling / recompiling / or whatever this process is called.


```
===>   virtualbox-ose-4.2.6 depends on executable: cdrecord - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if emulators/virtualbox-ose already installed
===>   virtualbox-ose-4.2.6 is already installed
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of emulators/virtualbox-ose
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose.
freebsd9_64bit#
```



THANK YOU


```
freebsd9_64bit# [B]pkg_info -Ix virtualbox[/B]

virtualbox-ose-4.2.6 A general-purpose full virtualizer for x86 hardware
virtualbox-ose-kmod-4.2.6 VirtualBox kernel module for FreeBSD


freebsd9_64bit# [B]pkg_info -g virtualbox\*[/B]
Information for virtualbox-ose-4.2.6:

Mismatched Checksums:

Information for virtualbox-ose-kmod-4.2.6:

Mismatched Checksums:

freebsd9_64bit#
```

THANK YOU


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 19, 2013)

Please start using tags.

You have the latest version of the port, which is good.

A port can be reinstalled with make deinstall install, or make reinstall.  In general, the port directory should be cleaned first.  So

```
# cd /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose
# make clean
# make deinstall install clean
```

No mismatched checksums says the files are all okay.  It's possible your path has been modified.  Is the file where it should be?

```
$ ls -lh /usr/local/bin/VBoxHeadless
```


----------



## _martin (Jan 19, 2013)

You are mixing VBoxHeadless and VboxHeadless names in the thread. As the name of the command in 
	
	



```
tags is ok, I'm assuming you are trying to execute [FILE]VBoxHeadless[/FILE] (the correct name).

All binaries are in [FILE]/usr/local/lib/virtualbox/[/FILE], symlinks are created under [FILE]/usr/local/bin[/FILE] though (so in the [FILE]PATH[/FILE] in standard setup).

I do use VirtualBox only in headless so I don't have X11/QT4 flags set; check with: 

[CMD="#"]cd /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose
[/CMD]
[CMD="#"] make config
[/CMD]

I went briefly through [FILE]Makefile[/FILE] and it seems [FILE]--build-headless[/FILE] is only used when X11 is not selected. Please correct me if I'm wrong.

[CODE]
if ${PORT_OPTIONS:MX11}
USE_SDL=        sdl
USE_XORG=       xcursor xmu inputproto xinerama
VBOX_FRONTENDS+=VBoxBFE VBoxSDL
PLIST_SUB+=     X11=""
.else
CONFIGURE_ARGS+=--build-headless
PLIST_SUB+=     X11="@comment "
.endif
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 20, 2013)

The VBoxHeadless binaries are on my system, with X11 enabled.  The pkg-plist doesn't have any conditionals for those binaries.


----------



## cweks (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you

I've rebuilt / recompiled as per previous post and this time VBoxHeadless is available


```
$ VBoxHeadless
Oracle VM VirtualBox Headless Interface 4.2.6_OSE
(C) 2008-2013 Oracle Corporation

$ which VBoxHeadless
/usr/local/bin/VBoxHeadless
```

Thank you


----------

